# Community Participation > Bookmarks >  Jo's 3rd Bookmark

## - JO -

Now I finally get where I wanted !

I hope the whole thing is readable...

Here's my final bookmark : 

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Mouse

Ooooooh..... I seeeeeee  :Very Happy: 

If my dad was still alive he'd have loved these three.  He had a yacht, and was forever pouring over boat books and charts when he wasn't sailing.  What better as a bookmark than one with a chart on it?

Totally convincing  :Very Happy:

----------


## - JO -

And I put the three on a A4 document :

----------


## ChickPea

They're fantastic, Jo!  :Smile:

----------


## ThomasR

> They're fantastic, Jo!


I won't change a word  :Smile:

----------


## Ilanthar

Argh, I didn't understood the progression between the first and the second one. Now I get, it's brilliant, Jo!
I just love them.

----------


## Bogie

Great layout!

----------


## - JO -

> They're fantastic, Jo!


Thanks ChickPea ! Nice words !




> I won't change a word


Thanks ! I'm glad you like them !




> Argh, I didn't understood the progression between the first and the second one. Now I get, it's brilliant, Jo!
> I just love them.


Thanks ! I'm glad I could surprise you ! 




> Great layout!


Thanks for your kind words !

----------


## Voolf

Good idea with different scale, and wonderful bookmarks !

----------


## Greg

Really nice style and great look with thee Jo. As others have said, the different scales work really well!  :Smile:

----------


## kan210690

GREAT!!!
thanks so much!

----------

